# Aqueon 100w or 150w for 40 gallon tank?



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

The 100w works for 15-40 gallon and the 150w for 30-55 gallon.

The tank will be inside my bedroom with AC on at night. During the day the AC won't be on but my bedroom will be closed till 6pm...so it will get a little hot my room when closed until I return home.

If I get the aqueon heater 150w, won't it get too hot during the day? Or will the 100w boy warm the tank enough at night with AC on?

Or will it be better if I get two heaters? Two 100w heaters?

Please and thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If it's adjustable it won't come on until the temperature gets below whatever the setting might be. It's not so much the watts as the difference between room temperature and what's the preferred tank temperature. Here's a link that explains it better. I always go up. I have 50 watts in my 5.5 tanks and 100 watts in the eight, 10 and 20.

http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/heating/a/heatersizeguide.htm


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

If you can, spend the extra money for the Aqueon Pro, they are phenomenal heaters. I run them in all my tanks except for my 2.5 gallon.

I use a 200 watt Aqueon Pro in my 40.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

I ordered the aqueon pro 150w. I live in a very warm country and I don't want to boil my fishies. Oh and I ordered a 3-tubes thingy for shrimps, cories or the kuhli loaches.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

The only way you would boil your fish is if the heater malfunctioned. It's not going to come on unless the water gets below the temperature _you_ set.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. So if I set the heater the preferred temperature...it stays that way? If I want it to stay at 74-76 degrees will it stays that way?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep. It won't come on until the temperature drops below 74.


----------



## manami (Feb 4, 2012)

Ok. Thank you!


----------



## brownmane (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't forget that you also have a thermometer in the tank. You acclimatize your new heater for 30 minutes in the water before turning it on. Let it run for 24 hours and use your thermometer to check the temp. It is the thermometer reading that you gauge where to put the setting on your heater. If the water is too warm, lower the heater's setting; if too cool, increase the heater setting.

Once the temp is where you want it, check where your heater setting is and that is where you want to keep it. The heater will only come on when the water temp falls below the setting temp. Your thermometer is the thing that you want to use to get the correct temp of the water.

I am currently changing my heater from a Marina 100W to Aqueon 100W for my 20 gal. I've had the Marina for a year and still can't get the temp correct. It is always running too warm and the heater comes on when the water is warm enough. Right now, I have it set at 68F and the tank temp is above 80. My room temp is 72F. I can't get it to work properly, so I'm trying a different one. I can't remember what heater I had before, but it worked much better than the Marina.


----------

